# Knife Steel Chart for iphones



## Gator

Hi All,

Finally, after 6 months, Knife steel chart for iOS devices is in appstore.

Download Knife steel chart form appstore here

For prelim. info visit - iOS Knife steel chart page on zvisoft.com.

Currently it's version 1.1, as some of you know, 1.0 went online in Feb, but I had to pull it down right away.
This time it's there to stay  App is free.

Functionality - 17 international steel standards, 4700 alloy names and ~900 unique compositions.
You can compare up to 5 alloy compositions, by all components, or by specific ones.
Synchronization with central knife steel database is also supported.

Pardon for the spartan design, I am a coder, no design skills, really. 

Future plans - I'll try to keep the iOS app with web and Android versions. However, given the fact that I have to support 3 very different platforms Web/HTML5, Android and iOS, it's rather time consuming, so changes and updates won't be very frequent.
Besides, from the moment of submission, Apple takes about 2 weeks to "review" the app, that was the case for 1.0, same happened for 1.1. Not very encouraging for me. If I happen to introduce a bug, I can't fix it right away as with other platforms, but wait for 2 more weeks to upload the fix. Meanwhile I'd have to take down the app...

As usual, feedback, bug reports, feature requests/ideas and ratings are highly appreciated


----------



## Dave Martell

You are a nut:lol2:


----------



## GlassEye

I have just downloaded the app.


----------



## brainsausage

Thanks Gator. I've been envious of those pesky droid users ever since I first heard tell of this app


----------



## pitonboy

I just downloaded the app--I don't know how much use it is going to be, but it is NEAT to have


----------



## Crothcipt

After I dl'd the last one for my phone. I was trying out many different steels just as I was reading stuff here.


----------



## K-Fed

Downloaded as well.


----------



## Gator

Dave Martell said:


> You are a nut:lol2:


I suppose I am  Especially for doing it on iphone.


----------



## franzb69

and here I just shifted from iOS to Android. Lol.

=(


----------



## pitonboy

My kids think this is the most random app on my iphone.


----------



## Crothcipt

franzb69 said:


> and here I just shifted from iOS to Android. Lol.
> 
> =(



Welcome!!

He has one for android out too. It has been out for a few weeks now. Go and enjoy this sweet app.


----------



## Gator

Android steel chart has been out for almost 2 years  And frankly, I find coding for android much more fun and rewarding that for iphone.

P.S. The thread about Android steel chart is below this one, couple threads..


----------



## franzb69

oh my bad! lol


----------



## Larrin

Got the app for my ipod touch. Looks great.


----------



## Crothcipt

Crothcipt said:


> Welcome!!
> 
> He has one for android out too. It has been out for a few weeks now. Go and enjoy this sweet app.



I was meaning the updated one. Still a great little app.


----------



## Gator

SD card support for android app coming this weekend. For you and others who asked for it.
Larrin! Good to see you  And good that you like the app.
Actually, if you have time later, for a short chat, I wanted to discuss few things about the app.


----------



## Crothcipt

Sweet!!!!! I can't wait. When I had this on my phone I would try out random metals against each other. (if I could come up with one, he he)


----------



## Gator

SD card support added to Android App, details in android knife steel compositions app thread.


----------



## Gator

Hi All,

Knife steel chart 1.2 is in appstore. Added listings support(catching up with Android), and support for the new iphone 5. Unfortunately, I had to test on simulator, so if you happen to have iphone 5, lemme know if all is ok. Specifically, no black bars or abnormally stretched images/controls etc...


----------



## Dusty

I'll update this weekend and let you know, I have a iPhone 5. 

Thanks for the chart gator. I use it all the time and its helped me learn a lot about knife steels.


----------



## pitonboy

I still refer to this app way more than I ever thought I would:lol2:


----------



## Zwiefel

Eamon showed it to me last weekend...just got it installed...now I have something to do while I wait for my dentist this morning...


----------



## bikehunter

And just think. The next time you're at that killer restaurant, with a truly special lady, and you want to wow her with your knowledge of steel characteristics....you're all set. <g>


----------



## pitonboy

bikehunter said:


> And just think. The next time you're at that killer restaurant, with a truly special lady, and you want to wow her with your knowledge of steel characteristics....you're all set. <g>



She'd have to be truly special not to just roll her eyes and think about her last boyfriend


----------



## bikehunter

pitonboy said:


> She'd have to be truly special not to just roll her eyes and think about her last boyfriend



Precisely. I was just trying to come up with a situation in which I would need this chart on my phone. Other than noodling around at the dentist. ;-)


----------



## Gator

I suppose when you are on the knife show, in store etc, you won't be hauling your laptop or desktops on you, on the other hand how do I know you won't 

Anyway, error reports are welcome, including typos in alloy descriptions, incorrect behavior, etc. I spend most of the time developing/collecting data and syntax proofing isn't my strong side to be honest.


----------



## Dusty

Looks fine on iPhone 5. No black bars etc. but I've only had a cursory look.


----------



## Gator

Thanks! You'd see right away if it was not fixed, black bars above and below content..


----------



## Gator

Ver. 1.3 is online. Added recently viewed list support, fixed bugs with synchronization, fixed empty composition records after synchro, fixed issue with repeated db restoring after startup, etc. Added Belgian(NBN) and Hungarian(MSZ) standards support.


----------



## Slypig5000

Thank you, I've wasted more time than I care to admit with your app.


----------



## Gator

Thanks.

New version is online. Fixed couple bug and per popular request, added alloying elements descriptions into the element dialogs. Tap on the element name and it'll show what effect does it have on steel.
Knife Steel Chart on iPhone.


----------



## dannynyc

Any feedback on this app?


----------



## pitonboy

dannynyc said:


> Any feedback on this app?



This is a great app, even for someone like me who only has a superficial knowledge of the topic. Makes me think I could like metallurgy


----------



## Crothcipt

App works wonders. On my last phone it has some problems due to the operating system didn't go past 2.1.


----------



## Vangelis

irate1:
The most random app I have ever download, but it is really great. A lot of geeky info and really well done.


----------



## jojo33

Zknives guy! Thanks for all the amazing info!


----------



## Gator

Version 1.5 is in appstore. 

I'd appreciate feedback on the new list layout, partial compositions have been removed, since exact compositions are in detail view and graph. Speeds up application loading time considerably and I think provides cleaner look. List views now show alloy name and technology(PM, CPM, etc) if any.

New features and fixes include:
Bookmarks and their import/export.
Toolbar icons in all views.
Popovers for quick navigation in all views.
Quick search in the steel list, displaying names containing search string.
Detail view shows Maker, Standard, Country and Technology, and complex links.
Graph In Atoms mode doesn't display decimals.
Swipe left/right in graph mode switches between graph modes.
Added group boundary indicators to graphs.
Legend is automatically displayed for multialloy graphs.
Added filtering by country.
Network availability check before synchronization.
Improved application loading time.
Memory footprint reduction for deep hierarchy navigation.
Performance improvements.
New, improved crash handler and reporter.
iOS 7 support.
Fixes synchronization crash on older devices using iOS 4.x.


----------



## Gator

Hi All,

Knife steel chart for iOS devices is in the appstore now.

Maintenance release, added support for iOS 8.0 and 8.1, support for 64 bit devices and new large screen iphone 6+.

More info on the knife steel chart ios app and download link.

P.S. If anyone is interested in helping me with future release tests, i.e. becoming a beta tester, please contact me via PM or email. I'd appreciate help. Basically you'd receive pre-release ubild using test flight, play with it and report any issues/suggestions.


----------



## Gator

Anyone with iphone 6+, please confirm UI being ok? It looks correct ina simulator, but device verification is still better.


----------

